# c# static BindingSource



## doghma (31. März 2011)

Hallo,

es geht um das Filtern von Datensätzen.

Ich habe das DataSet statisch gemacht, funzt auch Formübergreifen, also nicht das Problem.
Dazu habe ich eine BindingSource statisch gemacht (keine Fehlermeldung). Wenn ich jetzt den .Filter Wert verwende passiert NIX (hatte das ganze vorher nicht-statisch, da gings). Verknüpft ist soweit alles.

nicht statisch:
DataSet -> Binding.Filter -> Grid -> funzt
DataSet -> Grid -> funzt
statisch:
DataSet -> Binding.Filter -> Grid -> funzt nicht
DataSet -> Grid -> funzt

Ich hoffe das versteht man so ...  Danke schonmal

Edit:

...
        public static DataSet DBase;
        public static BindingSource DBaseBind;
...

Dann der Aufruf wenn die Mainform lädt

            try
            {
                DBase = new DataSet();
                DBase.ReadXml("test.xml");
                DBaseBind = new BindingSource(DBase, "Movies");
                grid_Movies.DataSource = DBaseBind.DataSource;
                grid_Movies.DataMember = DBaseBind.DataMember;
                DBaseNavigation.BindingSource = DBaseBind;
                for (int i = 1; i < DBase.Tables[0].Columns.Count; i++ ) grid_Movies.Columns_.Visible = false;
            } catch ...


Edit 2: Erledigt!_


----------

